# Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"



## Frank (6. Jan. 2008)

Hallo, 

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Anregungen und die Kritik oder ein einfaches Feedback zum Beitrag HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro hier reinschreibt.


----------



## Frank (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Nabend,

seid ihr alle am rumprobieren, oder hats euch die Sprache verschlagen? 

Ihr könnt auch ruhig was schreiben, wenn ihr die Beiträge beschi...n findet.
Aber ohne auch nur ein Feedback kann ich nüscht ändern ...


----------



## Conny (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Hallo Frank,

wir sind starr vor Ehrfurcht  

Mit dem Teichträumer kann ich leider nichts ändern, ist ja auch DRI. Und eins kaufen will ich eigentlich nicht. Aber Deine Ergebnisse sind schon toll!   Mal sehen!


----------



## Alex45525 (7. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Hallo und Frohes Neues!!!

Offenbar habe ich in dem genannten Thread einiges verpasst. Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit nachlesen, jetzt nachdem ich es endlich getan habe: Ich habe eine neue Kamera gekauft! Alles weitere dazu, Erfahrungsbericht und Photos sind dann demnächst hier zu finden: N*kon D80 - Erfahrungen (Den Thread lege ich gleich an).

An dieser Stelle möchte ich jedoch Frank danken: Gerade Deine Foto-Beiträge sind sehr informativ! Weiter so!

Du wolltest doch ein Feedback...  

Obwohl: Ich sollte eventuell erst Deine neuesten Beiträge lesen, bevor ich Dich auf Deine älteren Lorbeeren bette...


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Servus Frank

Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben: hervorragende Berichte/Lehrgänge über HDR-Bearbeitung  

Habe mir letztens das Progi PhotomatixPro heruntergeladen. Leider kennt das Progi die RAW`s der Alpha 700 noch nicht  , liegt aber sicher daran, daß die 700er noch zu neu ist  . O.k., zu Tiff`s konvertieren.
Hat super geklappt, nur die 10 Fotos waren ein bisschen groß (a`ca. 80Mb), hat daher etwas gedauert beim erstellen des HDR  , wollte eigentlich zu rauchen aufhören, aber bei der Dauer des erstellens ......  .

Nun weiter, das Bild war endlich erstellt, und was glaubst was war, hab die Iso auf "Auto" gelassen, vergessen :dumm , daher Iso 1600.

Das HDR war nicht zum ansehen. Also gelöscht, alles neu.

Zweiter Versuch: Gleich JPG genommen Iso auf 100 fixiert, neu Belichtungsreihe aufgenommen. HDR erstellt, wieder zum  . 

Warum ? habe mir eingebildet ich muß unser Haus mit der schönen Weihnachtsbeleuchtung von aussen fotografieren. Habe aber dabei nicht bedacht das ein Sturm geblasen hat und dadurch die Beleuchtung stark gewackelt hat. Das ist mir beim fotografieren garnicht aufgefallen. 

Fazit: Wieder alles gelöscht und jetzt warte ich bis mir ein sehenswertes Motiv vor die Linse wächst (habe auch Indooraufnahmen probiert, die waren garnicht so schlecht, aber nicht hier herzeigbar).


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Hallo Helmut,

erstmal würde mich ein Erfahrungsbericht über die Alpha 700 sehr interessieren ... soll ja ebenbürtig mit der 40D sein. 

Dann zu deinem HDR. Kannst du deine Qualität an der Cam auf jpeg und RAW gleichzeitig einstellen?
Das hat den Vorteil, das du Bilder gleich anschauen kannst (jpeg), aber zum bearbeiten die Daten auch noch im RAW vorliegen. 
Wenn du dann z. B. ein bewegtes Objekt als HDR erstellen möchtest, kannst du aus der einen RAW Aufnahme mehrere Pseudo Belichtungen erstellen. 
Übrigens kann Photomatix Pro automatisch aus einer RAW Datei ein Pseudo HDR erstellen.
Ich selbst habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber werde es, sobald Photomatix Pro wieder installiert ist, schnellstmöglich testen. 

Von sich stark bewegenden Motiven eine Belichtungsreihe für die HDR Bearbeitung zu erstellen ist schon fast unmöglich. Da empfiehlt sich fast immer ein Pseudo HDR. 

Viel Spaß beim testen und mit deiner Sony!


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Servus Frank

RAW & JPG kann sie, brauch ich aber nicht, weil ich durch die Sony-SW auch sofort das RAW ansehen kann (ist nur ein Viewer, kein Konverter, den gibts zusätzlich), brauch nicht RSE oder ähnlich Konverter  . 
Das Problem ist nur das PhotomatixPro die RAW`S von der Alpha nicht verarbeiten kann (da gibts noch kein Update dafür). Also mußte ich sie in Tiff`s konvertieren.

Das mit den bewegten Elementen im Foto ist schon klar, habe aber bei der Aufnahme einfach nicht daran gedacht.

Werde aber am Ball bleiben und wenn sich eine Möglichkeit ergibt eine Belichtungsreihe machen.

So und nun ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht der Sony Alpha 700 (kann nur im Vergleich zur Komi Dynax 7D (Kurz D7D) berichten):
Die techn. Daten setze ich als bekannt voraus, wenn nicht, hier kann man sie Nachlesen.

Sie ist eine Spur kleiner und leichter als die D7D, fasst sich gut an. Die Haptik ist hervorragend und mit dem Vertikalgriff excellent, obwohl zwischen Griff und Objektiv-Aufnahme mehr "Luft" hätte sein können.

Der AF ist auch schneller geworden, wobei bei meinen Linsen (Vorzugsweise 100-400er) sich der Schnelligkeitszuwachs in Grenzen hält.

Die Qualität der Fotos (JPG) ist schon ohne Bearbeitung als gut zu bezeichnen aber dennoch ein bisschen "weich", im Vergleich zur D7D sind sie aber um einiges besser. Bei den RAW`s gibts keinen unterschied, wie auch.
Aber ohne Bearbeitung geht nix (vielleicht wenn man bei den JPG`s die internen Einstellungen hoch dreht, denn ich habe alle Parameter auf Neutral bzw. auf +/-0 da ich sowieso nur RAW`s mache).

Fotogrößen (in Mb) bei größter Auflösung:
JPG Xfine = ca. 9 Mb
JPG fine   = ca. 4 Mb

RAW = 18 Mb
cRAW = 12 Mb

Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, her damit.


----------

